# HELP PLEASE!!!!



## supermommy (Apr 23, 2010)

My boy is sick, and I think has bloat! He has a swallen tummy, He is yelling when we touch it, he is very weak....Just laying there crying. I remember reading pepto works well so I tried that but no change...Temp is super low at 97.1  Im hoping that its just my thermomoter is broke, and its really not that low.. Also when we massage his belly he strains and poops..poops are solid though and not onstipated looking. 

Someone please help!!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

how old?

for adults my vet said to offer baking soda and to use mineral oil (but i've heard conflicting reports on this)...and it totally worked. 

you can also:
* walk him around
* give warm water + molasses
* NO GRAIN and really dry hay until he perks up


is he throwing his head and "star gazing"???


----------



## supermommy (Apr 23, 2010)

he was born 2/22/10 he isnt throwing his head back...and I dont think star gazing(Im not really sure what that is?) 

He gets sweet feed, hay, and grass etc from the ground....

ETA: we have tried walking him but he is really week and goes back down


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2010)

Please read through this thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4424


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

i'll give you a bump for this thread.. also update title to add:

young buckling with bloat

since he is only a couple months old. there might be some differences.

we gave our gal baking soda by mixing some with water, putting in a syringe (no needle) and making her take it. 

also do you know the Tennessee Meat Goats site:

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/articlesMain.html

see there are articles on problems young kids and also with bloat (in general)  this is a great resource

good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 23, 2010)

How distended is his stomach?  Sounds as though it's pretty bad.  If he's as bad off as you say, I would use an 18 ga. needle and poke a hole into the rumen. The rumen is on the left side, and you can feel where it's filled with air/softer feeling.  Keep the needle in and see if you can get some of the air out so he gets relief until you can treat him for the problem.  I've seen animals die when it could have been prevented by letting pressure off the bloat.  If his rumen isn't that bloated, then you can try treating first.  I usually give oil (mineral oil or vegetable oil) and give roughly 1/4-1/2 cup orally.  I'd also give some baking soda if you can.


----------



## supermommy (Apr 23, 2010)

ok Ive tried vegtable oil...Ive done baking soda  He did fart and burp, but he seems to be wanting to poop so bad and does but cried terrible...Maybe he ate something bad and is trying to pass it...I have no vet and no of know one in the area ...In case someone does..Im near Syracuse ny! He seems to be acting like he has a stuffy nose/trouble breathing...


I have no needles here and tractor supply is closed  This so sucks!!! I have brought him into the house were its nice and warm and will be laying rubbing his belly all night...but Im really not sure he will make it..

Thanks everyone for the fast help!!


----------



## supermommy (Apr 23, 2010)

we gave him an enima and wow was there lots of poops... Does anyone know how long after the enima he should be better? of course if that was the problem...But with the amount that came out it wasnt helping any...


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope he's feeling better by now. If you need a vet, I use North Country vets. I'm 40 minutes north of Syracuse. They have an office in Scriba and one in Pulaski. They do make farm calls and some are more knowledgable than others with goats. Oliver Reid is my favorite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 24, 2010)

You may have to do more than one enema. If he isn't doing better this morning, I would get him to the vet that Rockytogg suggested.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

just checking on the little one....update?


----------



## supermommy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sadly he passed away last night


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 24, 2010)

oh....so sorry. uh.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

oh geez....sorry to hear.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## dianneS (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry..  

Did you determine what exactly was the problem?  Was it bloat or something else?

Again so so very sorry...


----------

